# Just testing the new (used) wingers...



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a little video I took of Dooley today trying out our new (used) wingers. I know, to get a good training, we will need more cover, but this is our back yard and it's what I have until I find more training grounds. 

I would have posted Breezes' video but it is going to take two hours to download. Please forgive the video, as I was the videographer, bird boy and dog handler.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm jealous, I want some wingers!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice!

Quite frankly you dont need to worry about cover right now. GO STOP COME are what you need to build upon at this point. Dooley has a few mouth issues to work on (previous discussions) and Breeze has her own bumps to iron out. Just GO STOP COME.

Do length marking drills which are fairly easy with single winger. Just set it up so that the bird lands in an easy to find spot. Start at 40 ish and then move back to 50 (as the dog is going out). This requires you to run backwards as the dog is going forwards. When the retrieve is finished. Sit the dog and go reload your winger. Now you are running from the 50 line, when the dog goes you run backwards again to 60 or 65 yards. While this is occurring... the dog is building confidence at running deep, the mark is somewhat easy to find, and you are burning calories (which is something that 90% of us need to do). I would do three or four marks a day (per dog).

On the next session, start at 60 ish and move back (but at a different location). Before too awful long you will have a dog that runs marks out to 150 yards or so with confidence. 

It must be noted that one should not run this drill too often as re-running the same mark is generally not the best. One should consider a good walking single course.

Once the dog is running with confidence and style out to 150 ish, then move back to 40 and 50 yards while incorporating light cover. This should sound like shampooo... wash rinse repeat.... at least repeat the drill in light cover as mentioned above.

Later you incorporate more cover, then cover changes, etc. This is just a way to isolate a concept a dog is having troubles with (say taking a hard angle, or a particular piece of cover).

A single winger and an imagination can be a very dangerous thing. 

I have run many a stickman drill with one winger and multiple stickmen. Amber was trained to the derby level mostly with just one winger and a kid (often not so willing).

By the way, do I recognize that pheasant? I think that is the one that Elia captured single handedly. She's the chief bird getter.

Randy

PS. Both dogs are very nice and I see no reasons why both should not have a few senior passes on them by the time fall rolls around. Perhaps a title!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Great video. You're a good 'multi tasker'. Good job Dooley.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Randy, and just to note, I have three wingers! This was just the one with the better video. And yes, that is Elia's pheasant!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

GOOOOOOO Dooley!

You are going to be able to do SO much with those! If you need some ideas, the Retriever Training, Drills and More is a good book.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> GOOOOOOO Dooley!
> 
> You are going to be able to do SO much with those! If you need some ideas, the Retriever Training, Drills and More is a good book.


Yes, thank you! I have been studying that one and Spencers' Retriever Training Drills for Marking (amoung all the other retriever books and dvd's).


----------

